# '09 Florida Marlins thread



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Heat off season will most likely begin in about a monthsigh. So lets start talking about the Marlins since most of us are also Marlins fans.

They are off to a nice start at 2-0. Yeah, both wins have been over the Nats, probably the worst team in the NL, but impressive nonetheless.

How about Emilio Bonifacio? It wont last but what a start for him.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> The Heat off season will most likely begin in about a monthsigh. So lets start talking about the Marlins since most of us are also Marlins fans.
> 
> They are off to a nice start at 2-0. Yeah, both wins have been over the Nats, probably the worst team in the NL, but impressive nonetheless.
> 
> *How about Emilio Bonifacio? It wont last but what a start for him*.


You never know, but you are probably right. At least he's showcased some of that speed and running ability that lets move hanley to more of a power spot in the lineup. So far Emilio leading off has worked out too well. 

Thrilled with the start, hopefully we can keep it up. 

And me and SmaK were giving it to Austin Kearns all day monday in Right Field. :evil:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marlins win again to sweep the Nats.

Chris Volstad was great after the slow start.

Bonifacio had 2 more hits and a stolen base today.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

SWEEP SWEEP SWEEP!!!

Great start to the season, now we got those damn Mets. 

The couple things that worried me were: Andrew Miller had to get bailed out in relief effort. And Lindstrom was a bit shaky in his first closing opportunity, but the W is what counts.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

It will be great if Emilio can keep it up. He's tearing it up.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

3-0


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bonifacio obviously cant keep this level of play up, but if he continues to get on base at a pretty good % and gets the steals that he'd get by being on base, then who here thinks they'd look to move Uggla by the trade deadline so Bonifacio could move back to his natural position?

I think they would. The two things the front office has tried to get this team better at is defense and less strike outs. Two areas that Uggla struggles in. Uggla is also making the 2nd most money on the team and at 28, probably isnt in their future plans.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Rather Unique said:


> me and SmaK were giving it to Austin Kearns all day monday in Right Field.


Naughty.

:uhoh:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

ATLien said:


> Naughty.
> 
> :uhoh:


That was pretty gay. He even threw in a devil emoticon.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

my fault, no ****?


:lol:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

this thread is blasphemy! Wade3 how dare you make this thread in our beloved Heat forum? 

bad mod, bad!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marlins are here to stay, whether you like it or not. So you might as well jump on the bandwagon now. Its not too late


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Marlins are here to stay, whether you like it or not. So you might as well jump on the bandwagon now. Its not too late


madness!

on a serious note, whats your take on the team? i havent followed the Marlins lately (just their stadium ordeal).


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> madness!
> 
> on a serious note, whats your take on the team? i havent followed the Marlins lately (just their stadium ordeal).


The success of this team will fall on the starting pitching. Peter Gammons has said many times this off season that many scouts he's talked to believe that the Marlins have the best starting rotation in the NL. So far through 3 games, they havent disappointed. As long as Nolasco, Johnson and Volstad stay healthy, this team is gonna be really, really tough. Haven't seen Anibal Sanchez yet but hopefully he can get back to what he was before the torn labrum.

But the bullpen sucks. If a starting pitcher struggles, its gonna be a looooong night. They got no one reliable in there.

I still like the Mets to take the NL east, but definitely think the Marlins will be there for the wild card all season long.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Walk off single by Cantu in the 9th!!!! We take the first game in this Mets series. Woooooooooo!!!!

4-0! for the first time in Marlin history


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Again, Bonifacio cant keep this up...:laugh:

He has been amazing. 3 more hits and 3 more runs tonight, including the game winning run.

This bullpen looks very bad though. They are gonna blow a lot of games for this team.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

keep sayin it W3, keep sayin it...

Lindstrom gotta snap out of it tho. In 2 tries, a close call, and a blown save. not good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marlins are the only undefeated team left in baseball.

World Series, here we come!! :fire:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Wade3 said:


> The success of this team will fall on the starting pitching. Peter Gammons has said many times this off season that many scouts he's talked to believe that the Marlins have the best starting rotation in the NL. So far through 3 games, they havent disappointed. As long as Nolasco, Johnson and Volstad stay healthy, this team is gonna be really, really tough. Haven't seen Anibal Sanchez yet but hopefully he can get back to what he was before the torn labrum.
> 
> But the bullpen sucks. If a starting pitcher struggles, its gonna be a looooong night. They got no one reliable in there.
> 
> I still like the Mets to take the NL east, but definitely think the Marlins will be there for the wild card all season long.


The Mets!?!?!?

If anything, I think the success of the Marlins depends on their bullpen and hitting since you already figure the starting rotation is going to be rock solid. It's the same problem with my Braves. They lead the league in HR right now, but they do not have a power line-up and the pen has already managed to blow one huge lead.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I think its on starting pitching cause its the strength of the team and if they dont live up to the expectations or there are injuries, then I dont care how many rins this team is able to score, this team isnt going anywhere.

And yup, I think the Mets will finally not choke late in the season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marlins lose 8-4. Their 1st loss of the season.

Livan Hernandez, with no pitch seeming over 85mph fastball, owns us. This was his 13th win against us in his career.

Tough loss when their 5th starter gets the win over our number 1 starter. Now we got to face Santana tomorrow. Hopefully Johnson can keep up with him.

Oh yeah, and Bonifacio went 3-5 again. He wont keep this up........


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great, great win today over Johan Santana. Josh Johnson had to match Santana and he did even better. A complete game and was a strike away from it being a shutout.

So the Marlins take 2 of 3 from the Mets and are now 5-1 on the season.

But now the Marlins play 16 of the next 19 on the road.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

They have a series with my Braves next. Both teams are 5-1.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Man, it feels good to whoop on these NY teams! i love it!

Johan is a beast though, the runs he gave up weren't even really his fault. 

Bring it on ATL! We gunnin for ya!

And W3 i think you forgot to say somethin in your post...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh:

Bonifacio went 0-4, but he was up against one of the best pitchers in the game so it wasnt too surprising.

Lets see how he does against the Braves. I doubt he can keep this up


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

:grinning:

that's better. 

We'll just say this game didn't count. lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marlins win game 1 of the series in Atlanta, 5-1.

Great start from Chris Volstad. He went 7, giving up only 3 hits and 1 run. He's now 2-0 on the season.

Bonifacio went 2-5 and now has a batting average under .500. See, I knew he would start cooling down :yes:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

freakin Marlins:laugh: 6-1 record?

theyre like the little scratch on the roof of your mouth that would heal if only you could stop tonguing it, but you can't.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, 6-1. Best record in baseball.

Just heard a crazy stat on the MLB network. No one has had as many hits and runs scored as Emilio Bonifacio through 7 games since Pete Rose in 1976.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Go Nationals. We're only 0-7... mg: :whiteflag:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> Go Nationals. We're only 0-7... mg: :whiteflag:


How did you become a Nationals fan? I would have thought people in your area were mostly Braves fans?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Because Arkansas is just a suburb of Atlanta, right?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ATLien said:


> Because Arkansas is just a suburb of Atlanta, right?


Nope, just cause the Braves were on TBS all those years so they have fans all over the southern part of the US where there arent teams of their own.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> How did you become a Nationals fan?


Aside from the Heat, all my teams are in DC. I have family in DC and I was raised a fan of DC pro sports(Hail to the Redskins!!!). If not for Alonzo Mourning getting into a fight with Rodman back in the days and my young eyes seeing it on the TV, I'd still be a Wizards fan who cries himself asleep nightly. 



Wade3 said:


> I would have thought people in your area were mostly Braves fans?


I'd say the Braves and Cards are about 50-50 in this area for fans. A very small minority supports other teams. I didn't care about the MLB until the Nationals came along. If I had a favorite team, it was the Indians because of the movie Major League. Good call on the Braves fans, though. My best friend is a Braves fan and gives me hell... Atleast he's a Kings fan(Don't ask.).


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey, Zo has ties to the DC area so there's a tie in there too 

Yeah, I was gonna say either Braves or Cardinals fans, but thought there would be more Braves fans since they were so good throughout the 90's.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

At least you weren't an Expos fan.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marlins sweep the Braves. Their 1st ever 3 games sweep in Atlanta. 8-1 on the season now to tie the 97 Marlins for the best start in franchise history.

Another great start from a starter. This time it was by Anibal Sanchez.

Bonifacio is in a slump though. He's 0-9 in his last 9 at bats with 4 or 5 strikeouts. 

Up next- @ Washington. Washington will face Nolasco, Johnson and Volstad.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

SWEEP SWEEP SWEEP!!!!!

another great win, good to see Cody Ross break the **** outta his early slump, 3-3 with 4 RBIs.

W3 i think bonafacio has struck out in 7 of 10 of his last at bats. yea, i think you need to start doubting the dude again. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

9-1! Best start in team history

Great win tonight. We were down 1 in the 9th, then Cody Ross ties it up with a HR. Then we get a 2 out rally in the 10th to take the lead on an infield hit by Hermida.

Good to see Lindstrom pitch awesome after giving up the lead off double in the 10th.

Nolasco pitched much better finally. He still had to battle through tonight but only gave up 2 runs.

The only downside are the continued strike outs as a team, and Hanley going 0-5 for the 2nd game in a row.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Aside from Zimmerman and Dunn, the Nats are embarrassing as a team on offesne. We get tons of guys on base and die RISP. Hitting Nick Johnson second? A batter in a key situation taking three straight strikes(That you, Flores)? Manny Acta has given up. He looks like a depressed teacher on a school bus of rowdy children. About time to fire his arse and get a manager who will bust some balls.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

That Mr. Dukes is hittin pretty well right now too Smithi. Gonzalez too, he is hittin .500 right now man! lol.

Anyways,

I'm still wondering how the hell we won this game, but i am estatic nonetheless. What a way to start the season!!

As much as i didn't like him before, Uggla is gaining my respect. He is hitting well and laying off bad pitches, something that drove me nuts last year. Good to see him work pitchers deeper into the counts. I hope he doesn't relapse.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Fluke


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> Fluke


Still not too late to jump on the bandwagon 

With the way Johnson has pitched this season, 10-1 is a very, very good possibility.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

It feels wrong that Sheffield is on the Mets


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What is this, his 8th team? It felt weird at first but now he's switched so much that its not as weird for me.

He's said that he had his best time with the Marlins and that if he was ever to be inducted in the HOF, that he'd want to go in as a Marlin so its all good.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

IbizaXL said:


> Fluke


jump on....we all know you want to.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

10-1! :banana:

Another 9th inning rally to tie the game. And for the second game in a row Hermida gets the big hit. 

Then in the 11th, HErmida comes through again with a 3 run HR.

Josh Johnson had a bad out yet this team still over came it.

This bullpen, which is the weakness of this team, has been unbelievable of late.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

:whiteflag:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^:laugh: 

These were 2 very tough losses for the Nationals. They finally get good starting pitching but their bullpen, or just Hanrahan, gives the game away.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm hoping the Yankees keep falling apart so that Girardi gets fired... We really, really need a new manager, and this time it can't be an up and comer like Acta. We need a real ball buster.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If you want someone who'd light people up if they arent playing well and is not afraid to go off on an ump then Larry Bowa would be that guy.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

im no bandwagoner. I honestly dont care if the Marlins do well or not this season. Even if they win the world series again i'll just react to it like i did back in 1997 and 2003:

"oh, how nice...."

what i do find fascinating is how they remain competitive despite having the lowest payroll in MLB and yet you have expensive teams like the Yankees getting ****ed in the arse by 22 runs. lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

11-1 :banana:

Yet another come from behind win for the Fish. This time it was Cody Ross who came up with the big HR in the 8th to tie the game, then Baker doubled in Bonifacio to tie the game in the 9th after the Nats scored a run in the 8th, and later in the 9th inning, Ross cleared the bases with a double to give the Marlins the 7-4 win.

Bullpen finally gave up a run. Their 1st run allowed in the last 25 innings they have pitched.

7 straight wins. Up next is a 3 game series in Pittsburgh.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

This is crazy


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

what a stretch of games

now, we cant keep expecting to come back in the 9th, but still fun and impressive nonetheless.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

11-3 and about to be 11-4

Two unknown Pirates pitchers have completely shut down the Marlins offense and today they are again down to the Pirates 7-4. So they are about to get swept in Pittsburgh. Seems like the Pirates always play amazingly well against the Marlins.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

this is where the Marlins start to go downhill.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

IbizaXL said:


> this is where the Marlins start to go downhill.


this is the end of what...a 9 game road trip? If I told you we'd go 6-3 on that trip, you'd take it. It just sucks to lose the last 3, but all in all, it was a good trip.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

DQ for 3 said:


> this is the end of what...a 9 game road trip? If I told you we'd go 6-3 on that trip, you'd take it. It just sucks to lose the last 3, but all in all, it was a good trip.


im just trying to push buttons around here, thats all.:evil:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6 straight losses :nada:

The 1st 2 games of this series were just horrible losses. 1st Josh Johnson pitches a gem and we take a 3-0 lead into the 9th and allow 7 runs in that inning. Then yesterday, Chris Volstad follows up Josh Johnson with a great start of his own and again we cant hold the lead in the bottom of the 9th. Today was a loss anyone could have seen coming with the way 77yr old Jamie Moyer owns the Fish.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

...and this is when all the fans jump off the bandwagon.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

We gotta snap out of this slump. We gotta hit a little better, and Our pitching staff as a whole has to get on the same page. It seems when our starting pitching struggles, our relievers pitch better than usual, and when our starting pitching pitches great like, 2 out of these 3 phillies games, our bullpen blows it.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

like i said. this is their downhill moment.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Obviously didnt see the game tonight but, make it 7 straight losses now and apparently, Hanley got hurt and had to leave the game.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

one more time since i just posted in the game 4 thread... ****!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally, the Marlins snap their losing streak. Cantu hit 2 HR's so hopefully that's a sign that he's over that hand injury.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marlins take 2 of 3 in NY 

Great comeback win in a game started by Johan Santana.

Also, the Marlins traded P Logan Kensing to the Nats for a minor league pitcher.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

:clap: on taking 2/3 from the Mets, again! Gotta keep this momentum going..


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I was checking the scores constantly on my phone today... the bottom of the 9th had me nervous as hell


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Marlins snap their streak today, maybe a good day for South Florida sports?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 wins in a row :banana:

Marlins score 6 in the top of the 10th to beat the Cubs. Volstad was impressive once again. Cantu is on fire since coming back from the hand injury. Still no Hanley though.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Funny video


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I went to the game on Sunday. It had to be 65/35 in favor of Yankees fans. But I didnt notice any fights going on, just the usual back and forth stuff between fans. 

I did hear that Saturday night was crazy. They gave cowbells out to only Marlins fans and apparently those cowbells were used as objects to throw at Yankee fans :laugh:

Speaking of the Marlins, we're only 3 games back of 1st place now.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

:lol: that dude superman stuck yankee dude off the bar.


LOL at that dude sneakin an "oh ****!" in there.

oh and that **** is common place at Jets/Dolphin games, it's almost part of the viewing experience. :laugh:


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Anybody know when we're gonna throw in the towel on Lindstrom btw?

Watching the game with my fam, when he came in for the 9th I told my pops and sister's b/f, "he's gonna give up two runs watch" AND IT HAPPENED! I'm no psychic, i shouldn't be able to call **** like that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, he is way too up and down. If it continues, they're gonna need to switch his and Nunez's roles.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> I went to the game on Sunday. It had to be 65/35 in favor of Yankees fans. But I didnt notice any fights going on, just the usual back and forth stuff between fans.
> 
> I did hear that Saturday night was crazy. They gave cowbells out to only Marlins fans and apparently those cowbells were used as objects to throw at Yankee fans :laugh:
> 
> Speaking of the Marlins, we're only 3 games back of 1st place now.


i have to ask, but how does it feel to actually go watch a baseball game? I mean, i have trouble watching it on TV as it is.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> i have to ask, but how does it feel to actually go watch a baseball game? I mean, i have trouble watching it on TV as it is.


It's just as harsh.

The only time I have fun at a baseball game is when it is either a very important game or it is a big rivalry.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

myst said:


> It's just as harsh.


is it? on TV at least the commercials keep it interesting. but to attend a game? im curious. baseball is so taboo for me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> i have to ask, but how does it feel to actually go watch a baseball game? I mean, i have trouble watching it on TV as it is.


For me its a much better experience obviously. The constant stoppages dont seem as long, although the game I went to had a really long delay in the 8th when Freddie Gonzalez ****ed up his scorecard and had a player in the game that wasnt supposed to be in. 

Plus anything, NY/Miami makes it that much more exciting as well.

The only thing that sucked about the game was that it was hot as hell.

Baseball isnt my favorite of the sports though. I mean if there was either an NBA game, an NFL game, a college football game or a soccer game where one of my teams was playing at the exact same time, i'd choose those over baseball.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> is it? on TV at least the commercials keep it interesting. but to attend a game? im curious. baseball is so taboo for me.


Yup, it is too much standing around and not enough action.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Baseball isnt my favorite of the sports though. I mean if there was either an NBA game, an NFL game, a college football game or a soccer game where one of my teams was playing at the exact same time, i'd choose those over baseball.


Usually this is the worst part of the year sports-wise for me. nothing but baseball. A least you get a kick out of it and know the game. I in the other hand, have to wait 'till September until things get good again. In the meantime, i want to see how it is attending a baseball game. Having the Marlins as your home team has its advantages. I know for sure ill find seats for any game and tickets are cheap. I actually might consider driving all the way to the stadium to catch a game this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lindstrom blows a 3 run 9th inning lead...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

At least they came back to win in the 12th. They are now back to .500.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lindstrom is now on the DL and will be out for 4 weeks. 

Marlins win again tonight. Bonifacio finally looked like the player who began the season. Marlins are now a game over .500 and just 2 games behind the Phillies for 1st place.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> *Lindstrom is now on the DL and will be out for 4 weeks. *
> 
> Marlins win again tonight. Bonifacio finally looked like the player who began the season. Marlins are now a game over .500 and just 2 games behind the Phillies for 1st place.


:clap2::10::champagne::woot::rock::clap: 

And did you notice the save went a hell of alot smoother when he didn't close?

8-3 in the last 11, hopefully we keep up the good ball, Hanley has been hitting great as of late.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marlins win again. They are on a roll. Philly is losing in Tampa right now so they might just be a game behind 1stplace after tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

After tonight, the Marlins are tied for 1st, Hanley is leading the NL in batting average and the webcam to watch the site where the Marlins stadium is being built, is up

http://florida.marlins.mlb.com/fla/ballpark/webcam.jsp


----------

